# Mount Ogden Archery Range



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Just an FYI. I received an e-mail today that Mount Ogden Archery Range (Range up Weber Canyon east side of Fwy by Peterson) is having there first meeting this Saturday the 26th to elect new officers and to start getting the range in shape, for anyone interested. Utbowhntr


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I forgot to mention that they are meeting at 2:00 pm.


----------

